# New Decoys



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

I am looking to purchase a few dozen full body goose decoys and I am trying to figure out which ones to get. I just got off the phone with avery and it sounds like they are going to have another year like last year. He said that they have no idea when they will be in and there is a zero chance of them being here by september. So now I am looking at avian x or dakota. Does anybody have expereince with these. I will be bagging them up everytime just due to not having a trailer to store them. I heard avian had problems with their flocking coming off is this fixed? I really like the way ghg allows you to put a stake into the ground does anybody else allow you to do this? I am looking to buy before the early season. I am all ears.

Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have Dakota's and by friend runs Avians. Both will kill birds, the ring base on the Avian sucks and to me it seems like the heads and necks will break off over time.

Dakota Life size are built to last.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Go to rogerssportinggoods.com and look at the older averys, they give the best motion and are very durable.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

BigFoots  Everything else are just wannabes :wink:


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

X 2 with the Bigfoots


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

You are going to want to check out Kruger Farm's fall primer event in Starbuck, MN on Aug 2-4.


----------



## abiewer (Aug 20, 2012)

I do alot of goose hunting and own Bigfoot, Dakota, and avery GHG. The B2 Bigfoot an lifesize GHG are very good and if you don't have alot of room to haul them - but I like the original Bigfoot and Dakotas when using small spreads in the fall reduction hunts. I have owned others and experience problems with flocking, paint, and breakage-they left via Ebay. None of them are perfect but- I would stick with these three brands.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Big Foots* are tanks, but the feet do get old and do not stand very well in rough fields and take up alot of space.
*Dakotas* are also tanks and I think the painted ones look better over time when they get scuffed. The parts are easy to replace over time if you ever have or want to - just call them up.
*GHG's* are all over and easy to buy, the stakes suck on frozen ground, but the rings work. They are very light and can move alot in wind.

Figure out how and when you will hunt, if you can drive to every spot and have space Dakota's are they way to go. If you need to save space or ever plan on packing in go with GHG. 
There are alot of new styles coming out this fall so if you hold out some good deals maybe had when guys are selling off their extras or changing out. Also having alittle mix of sizes and style is nice too.


----------



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

Bull sprig- do you know what kind of deal they will have there? I really want ghg decoys as I have them now and really like them but I cannot find any in the us. I don't want to get screwed like last year. I called avery about every two weeks and was told the same thing it will only be two more weeks. They still don't know when they are coming in this year. I would like to wait for them but do not want to go another season without more decoys.


----------



## goosejerky (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.rchuntingstore.com/servlet/StoreFront

Check out this link. I found these guys on ebay and a buddy bought a dozen ghg mallard fullbodies from them for a good price. There a top rated seller on ebay and i think they ship pretty quick. Have a look at their website and go from there. Good luck


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

NDSUFishing - PM at ya.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

All decoys will kill birds...no doubt.

GHG - i dont like because you have to put out stakes for every decoy.
BF - no motion
Avian - yes look good, but im not sold on all the retractable base, plastic parts. when it gets cold in either SD or ND and you have large gloves on, how user friendly are they really going to be?

I'm a Dakota guy 110%, the life size are one piece, which means no heads to break. You attach the motion base (make sure to take the rubber cover off the top), and you never have to take the base off. Saves time setting up and picking up the spread. The new EVA plastic on Dakotas are more durable than a BF!!!! I've hunted in 20-25 mph wind late season in Pierre and they dont tip over in high wind. If you go XFD, they come with a bag, and you can store your decoys in the bag with the motion bases attached.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

X2 on what Clint said.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

goosejerky said:


> http://www.rchuntingstore.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> Check out this link. I found these guys on ebay and a buddy bought a dozen ghg mallard fullbodies from them for a good price. There a top rated seller on ebay and i think they ship pretty quick. Have a look at their website and go from there. Good luck


Yup, and his shipping is REDICULOUS too! Most of his product is factory seconds and usually come with some sort of defect. Look at how he sells paks of decoys...broken up into 2's or 3's and then chrges shipping eqaul to 2 standard 6 packs. :eyeroll:


----------



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I bought some Dakota's at Scheels today. I regret not doing it earlier and I can say that I won't be going back to Avery's. Hands down the best decoy I have ever seen.


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Just curious. Did you buy the lessers or fullsize honkers? Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

Plenty new decoys on hand this weekend at Kruger Farms in Starbuck, MN...


----------

